# 'Galaxy Jungle' CRASH!!



## Phoenix-cry

Well...I only had glossy black paint in my house and it is snowing hard so I didn't want to go out. So I started to paint the back with the glossy...it's a pain in the butt to get it to stick. It's working, but really slowly.


----------



## sewingalot

I liked the starry night! For a planted tank, maybe not. You made a good decision taking it off.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

For a nice 'fun' tank for some one who really isn't into aquascaping I this it would work. But for a nice planted tank I felt pure black was the way to go. 

I used to work for petsmart and this woman came in and bought neon mixed colour gravel, neon plastic plants, neon roman themed ornaments, and bright blue background plastic.

Arrrrgggghhhh!!!!! Puke.

Then she came back and bough six black mollies. 

People are so strange.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Decided to bite the proverbial bullet and do a DIY CO2, I was going to try sticking the tube into the impeller of the filter. I'm scared. giggle. Never done CO2 before, I'm terrified that I'll end up killing fish.

I want to be careful cause my plan for this tank is to breed Galaxy Danio from an already captive bred source. I'm so taken by this fish that I want to help the captive bred population to hopefully reduce it from being snatched from the wild.


----------



## daverockssocks

Don't worry you won't kill your fish with a DIY setup on a 10g unless you use multiple bottles.

Ps> We need update pics


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Okay, that's good! 

I don't have any update pics yet cause it took ALL day to put that evil glossy paint on the back. Grrrrr...not doing that again, next time I'm taking the time to get my butt out of the house and get the right paint! giggle.

I'll have more pics later today.

your avatar rocks my socks


----------



## @[email protected]

Phoenix-cry said:


> Decided to bite the proverbial bullet and do a DIY CO2, I was going to try sticking the tube into the impeller of the filter. I'm scared. giggle. Never done CO2 before, I'm terrified that I'll end up killing fish.
> 
> I want to be careful cause my plan for this tank is to breed Galaxy Danio from an already captive bred source. I'm so taken by this fish that I want to help the captive bred population to hopefully reduce it from being snatched from the wild.


good luck with the CPDs. they are really fun fish. 
oh and btw, the name people use now is Celestial Pearl Danio (CPD). they used to be Galaxy Rasbora, but never Galaxy Danio.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I call them Galaxy Danio cause I have trouble spelling Celestial. How sad is that? giggle.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Okay, so it still isn't much to look at. This is as full as I can get it on one tank of RO water. I need to wait a few hours for the RO tank to refill. I took the large Anub out of my pico and tied it to this driftwood. The picotank looks much better without it, the plant was just too big for that space. 

The big piece of driftwood used to be about four times bigger (no kidding, it's a HUGE chunk that used to barely fit in my 75, don't know what I was thinking) and I spent an hour sawing this bit off.

I wish I had more sand for this, there is just barely enough. But the point of this tank is to do the set up with 'things I find around the house'...think of it as a MacGyver tank. Giggle.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Rekles75 was so nice and sent me some plants! Some of them can be seen here. I took the Anub and Nana out of the pico and placed them here (they were too big for the other tank) and put some of the new plants from Rekles in the pico. According to theory the moss type plant on the rock under the mesh should grow into a carpet.


----------



## sewingalot

Phoenix-cry said:


> For a nice 'fun' tank for some one who really isn't into aquascaping I this it would work. But for a nice planted tank I felt pure black was the way to go.
> 
> I used to work for petsmart and this woman came in and bought neon mixed colour gravel, neon plastic plants, neon roman themed ornaments, and bright blue background plastic.
> 
> Arrrrgggghhhh!!!!! Puke.
> 
> Then she came back and bough six black mollies.
> 
> People are so strange.


Grosssssss. Poor fish, prolly thought they were at a Grateful Dead Concert. I love this tank, awesome plants!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I bet! I can't imagine living in such a tank!


----------



## sewingalot

I like that driftwood. It used to be bigger? The way you have it makes it look like a tree growing out of water.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Much bigger, he's a shot of it with a windex bottle for scale, you can see where I cut it. I also knocked the shale off so I could use it on the new bit. It's a massive bit of wood. giggle.

Thank! I was very much going for the tree in water look!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Hey...out of curiosity how many watts does it look like is on this tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Maybe...20 watts or so?


----------



## demosthenes

i was goign to say between 15 and 20. why? how many is it?
nice tank setup so far though, i love the dw!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Yeah, that's what I would guess too. It's actually 75. My refelector...SUCKS!!! Or rather does not exist. Thinking of adding a bit of tin foil to bump it up a notch. Good idea, yes no? I'm adding CO2. 

Glad you like the driftwood! It's my fav part.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Phoenix-cry said:


> Yeah, that's what I would guess too. It's actually 75. My refelector...SUCKS!!! Or rather does not exist. Thinking of adding a bit of tin foil to bump it up a notch. Good idea, yes no? I'm adding CO2.
> 
> Glad you like the driftwood! It's my fav part.


75?!?!? Woah...lol your reflector does need some work:hihi:

What exact type of light is it (T5, CF, etc.)?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

CF lighting, 5500K. I know...isn't it the oddest thing? I would never personally have guessed 75.

I mean is it a proper metal, white on the inside reflector hood, built and designed for this job! It sucks at it's job. I bought it a few years ago back when I didn't care about plants. 

Okay, off to try some tin.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Okay, pull out the tin foil and coated the inside of my 'reflector' and here are the results. I still wouldn't guess 75 on this, but now I think it's up to looking more like 30-40.

Now I can see all the Cam and the edge of the drift and more of the back. It's not a day/night change, but I do think it's a change.

Comments?

Before:









After:


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Oh you can also see that I bought a bit of Frogbit. I LOVE it! Giggle. They also had Crystal Red Shrimp there and I just loved the look of them. So amazing. This place had yellow, red, snowball, blueberry, bamboo, ghost, tiger, and bee shrimp! It was the first time I'd been there, it was way cool!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I just bought some HC on ebay and I'm thinking of building up the sand on the left side of the tank, so here's the question: does HC need to have plant substrate or will it grow well in sand (I will be using liquid Plant Gold and Flourish Excel)? 

Not only do I not want to buy more plant sub, but I also hate the idea of trying to get it in the tank now that it is full. Sigh.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

The CO2 reactor! It's working! I have...BUBBLES!!! Squeee!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

What's your reactor like?

I think HC will grow in sand, but try and supplement with root tabs and/or dry/liquid ferts.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

My rector is the very simple 2L bottle with the blue tubing siliconed into it with the hose passing through checkvalve and then threaded into a hole I drilled on the bottom of the intake of my HOB. I can hear each little bubble hitting the impeller, about once a second. I did the jello trick as well.

It was so easy that I'm building a little one for my pico.

I can easily get some root tabs down there and I'm already planing on the liquid fert. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Lol that's what I did at first as well:hihi:

But then I heard from some people that once the waterfall hits the surface, it'll outgass all the CO2 dissolved in the water (because of the surface exchange).


----------



## Phoenix-cry

That's odd, I read here that it's the best way to do it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

A canister filter is probably the best way to do that, since the output is underwater, and the CO2 has a long time to get diffused in the water in the canister.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I'm not buying a canister for my ten gallon tank, so I need a different solution.


----------



## btmarquis

Phoenix-cry said:


> I'm not buying a canister for my ten gallon tank, so I need a different solution.


Have you checked out the Zoo Med 501? They are perfect for a 10 gallon, and they are like $38 on Amazon. I just ordered one for my 10 gallon.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

How bout a powerhead? Just stick the CO2 tubing into the intake and the impeller will chop up the bubbles


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I'm getting tiny, tiny bubbles on the surface, will they leech CO2 into the water or just the surface?

I'd like to avoid adding a powerhead to such a small tank, if I have no choice I will, as for the zoo med, I've already spent all the money I can on this tank right now.


----------



## btmarquis

Phoenix-cry said:


> I'm getting tiny, tiny bubbles on the surface, will they leech CO2 into the water or just the surface?
> 
> I'd like to avoid adding a powerhead to such a small tank, if I have no choice I will, as for the zoo med, I've already spent all the money I can on this tank right now.


Understood. I have a beautiful 90 gallon sitting in my shed right now because I dont have the funds to set it up.:icon_cry:


----------



## Christine T

I understand not wanting to add any equipment into the tank. On my 30 gallon I have two DIY Co2 bottles going, they each run into powerheads on opposite sides of the tank. At first I was annoyed that I had these 2 hunks of plastic in the tank, but they do great to defuse the CO2-I have the CO2 going into the intake of the powerhead (also a sponge over the intakes so they won't get clogged), I also cut a little piece of sponge and put it on the output of the powerhead, that seems to help break up the Co2 bubbles even more. Once I saw how good the powerheads were at diffusing the CO2, I got past the equipment in the tank...I just hid them behind some steam plants....maybe you could hide the powerhead behind the driftwood on the left?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Another problem with adding more stuff is that I'm kinda over working the outlet as it is. I'm going to try the limewood airstone under a HOB that has a sponge on it (actually there to keep little fish safe). If that doesn't work out I'll break down and...and...get a powerhead.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Pearling! I have pearling! The R. Moss is pearling like crazy!


The pH did take a dip when I added the CO2 (down to 6 something right now)...methinks my ancient hardness test needs replacing. The water must have been too soft. 

The plants can take the swing though, right? I should have things stablized in a week or so.


----------



## FrostyNYC

Looks really good. Since you're using CF, you sort of have a spotlight effect in the middle of the tank, shining directly onto an anubias which probably doesnt need all that light. You might consider moving the anubias over to the left out of the spotlight once the stems behind it grow in.

What is R. moss?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ricca moss or something like that.

Yeah, the spotlight annoys me and I know the Anub doesn't need all that light, but that's how the driftwood fit best.

Is it going to hurt the Anub? Cause if not I kinda like it where it is.


----------



## FrostyNYC

It won't hurt the anubias, but if you start to see algae on the leaves, I'd move it.

And ooo Riccia. I think most people here just call it Riccia since it's technically a liverwort and not a moss. Looks great when it's pearling, I agree.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ah! I got it from someone here and he wasn't 100% on what it was. It is pearling like mad!

I'm going to go look at a 20 gallon tank that's listed on craigslist so I might be even taking all of this out and switching over.


----------



## Christine T

> Pearling! I have pearling! The R. Moss is pearling like crazy!
> 
> 
> The pH did take a dip when I added the CO2 (down to 6 something right now)...methinks my ancient hardness test needs replacing. The water must have been too soft.
> 
> The plants can take the swing though, right? I should have things stablized in a week or so.


How did you end up diffusing the Co2 into the tank? I'm curious b/c I'm setting up a 10 gallon and _may_ need Co2, I also don't really want to have a powerhead in my tank, or pay for a powerhead either.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

When I have the pH drop I just had the CO2 going to a normal airstone at the bottom of the tank under the HOB. 

I've been told to try a limewood airstone since they make such tiny bubbles and put that at the bottom of the tank under the HOB. So that's the set up I'm going to use, and if I don't get 100% of my CO2...well too bad. giggle.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here is my pearling on the riccia! Squeee! I'm so excited. All the riccia used to be under the mess, but it is growing up out of it like madness...this is just four days of growth.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I tested the hell out of my ten gallon today and I've got all the water levels perfect now (had to add some more RO right last night along with a touch of tap), got the hardness right, got the pH stablized. I put the DIY CO2 on a limewood airstone under the HOB and I'm getting tiny, tiny bubbles that stick to the HOB sponge and such. I think it is going to work well. Keep fingers crossed about the pH being okay tomorrow. 

Just look how happy the Camb and Rot are! They've both grown by inches in the past week. I just ordered a set of aquascaper tools, hopefully the plants can wait till then. The spiky plant in front of the rock died from being too cold in transit. Oh well.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I've been seeing peacock moss for sale as a full aquatic, so I'm going to take a bit out of my dart frog tank and give it a try.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I was supposed to get my HC today, but it didn't come in. I hope it survives another day in the cold during shipping! 

Anyway, I added more sand today (I broke down and bought another bag) the thin, no slopes, substrate was driving me nuts! I moved the riccia moss back a bit (I don't like everything to be viewable from the front, I like to have to move my point of view to see everything). The HC is going to hopefully carpet the left hand slope (I'll be putting florish tabs in the sand and dosing liquid fert). 

Right now I'm just letting the java moss do whatever it wants until it starts looking healthier (kinda sickly from the petshop).

Very murky! Hopefully better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Sarge

aw what an awesome looking tank


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Hugs!!! Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Okay, did a 25 % water change to help the pH and then did a poor man's polishing (stuffed the filter with ultra fine floss for about an hour, can't leave it in there long cause it will clog and overflow).

I also pruned my first plant! I nipped the top five inches of the cam and replanted the clipping.


----------



## FrostyNYC

Really looks great. What happened to the java moss?


----------



## demosthenes

this looks great! im lovin the lights. my glosso isn't doing very well, so i'm looking into using riccia as a carpet, too. (at least i think thats what that is for?). very Amano of you! i will definitely be checking back in to see how its doing


----------



## Phoenix-cry

thanks to you both! The Java is still in there, just hanging out in the shadow. 

I'll try to get a photos today of the new HC after water change today.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Okay NOT my best photo. I normally do my photos at night so there is no glare from the windows. I did this one today and had to take it at an odd angle to get the glare off and so not everything is in focus.

I did a water change and decided that I wasn't really happy with the lay out. The Anub was just too big! It was dominating the center of the tank. So I put it in my dart frog tank and moved the driftwood back.

The HC is not well planted, I know this. I need to break it into tiny clumps and plant one by one, but I don't have my aquascaper stuff yet (delayed in mail) so I did the best I could with my fingers. HC is not easy to get into sand (there is fert inbetween my layers of sand). 

Everything else seems happy, when I get my tools I'm going to hack off the trailing roots on the stem plants, I'll also be able to put the cuttings closer together.

If the HC never takes hold I'm going to go with riccia on rocks since that seems very happy.


----------



## Agent Zero

Looks great!


----------



## markalot

I think it looks great, very natural.

I honestly do not like true aquascaped tanks, I like the faked natural look. The only thing I would change is to get something in front of the filter intake.


----------



## FrostyNYC

It looks like you lost some of your slope  

Also, I think the HC is going to make you crazy, but Im crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks! I am going for a natural look, too lazy to truely aquascape and I don't want a 'looks like something terestrail' look either.

Yes, one day I'll have enough Rotala to spread over in front of the fliter, I'm too cheap to buy it since it is growing like a weed.

I lost a *lot* of my slope when I went to plant the HC so it is *already* driving me crazy! I'm not going to try too hard with the HC, if pushing comes to shoving I'm going to use riccia.


----------



## mott

Can't you just move the filter behind that big DW on the left?

BTW looking great! loving the DW. You don't see many tanks here with just sand as a substrate. Looking forward to see how it fills out.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

There is no room between the wood and the back of the tank for the filter head, the wood bulges out on the other side. 

I moved to using sand about six years ago with my 75 and just loved it. I love it in the pico, but I'm only so-so on it in the ten gallon. If I had to do it all again I wouldn't use sand in the ten, it flattens too easily. Too late now! We'll see what happens.

By the way there is Plant gold 'mud' in between the layers of the sand (I beveled it so you don't see it) so there is something for the roots to eat.


----------



## FrostyNYC

Flourite makes a black sand which I believe it a coarser grain than normal pool sand, and has the benefit of being full of nutrients naturally. Someone to look into if you like sand, and like a dark substrate too.

So, what fish are in this tank now, and what's the ultimate livestock plan? I'm a fan of making breeding tanks (I've got an endler tank and an RCS tank right now)... seeing little baby fish and shrimp make the hobby that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I've always had black sand, but I wanted to try white sand this time, which is why I didn't go for any of the 'normal' soils. Next time I'll try one of the ADA soils just for fun. Of course that won't be for years.

The ultimate livestock is Celestial Pearl Danio for breeding. I have them now, three males, four females. A small school of Pseudomugil ivantsoffi, I have six of these, but they are just babies and I'm not sure what the sexes are, hopefully to breed. Perhaps some algae shrimp. I had two killifish, they jumped out of a very small opening in the back of the glass. I might replace the male in a month or two, but probably not.

You'll see there are three threadfins in the pic, I've sold these. I was going to have the threads as my 'main attraction' before I found someone who had the Pseudomugil ivantsoffi (Blue-eyes).

Both the CDP and the Blue-eye are very small, it's kinda fun to have such small fish!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here's the fish


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Okay, so I upgraded my lights from 55k to 67k. I got some Amano shrimp and my HC looks better a mere 24 hours later! These guys are monsters, I love them and I love to watch them eat. 

I did a poor cut job on my Cam and Rot last time, I still don't have my aquascaper stuff in so I was reaching in and doing it blind. Oh well it will grow back. I also added some Ampulla for fry cover.


----------



## ddtran46

wow. your tank is looking nice


----------



## sewingalot

Wow, this tank has transformed! I am so envious, congrats on the CPDs.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks! I've put a lot of work and money into this! Giggle.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I got my aquascapping tools today! Grow little plants so that I can cut you! Giggle.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

New T5 lights!! Squeeee! (that's a sound of joy). I got's them for free, brand new. I'm just lucky I guess. (See the Lighting forum if you want to read the story). Look how purdy! T5 rocks!!

BEFORE:











AFTER:


----------



## ddtran46

Phoenix-cry said:


> New T5 lights!! * Squeeee!* (that's a sound of joy). I got's them for free, brand new. I'm just lucky I guess. (See the Lighting forum if you want to read the story). Look how purdy! T5 rocks!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


LOL. It looks alot better with the new lights:thumbsup:


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks! T5 rules!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

WOW I love the T5 fixture! It makes your tank look alot better


----------



## ddtran46

is your hc growing in the sand?


----------



## connordude27

wow i haven't seen this one.... it looks awesome!!! 

this tank gives me ideas for my 10g! thanks


----------



## small-fish

what lights did you have before?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks! I'm loving the new lights.

The HC is growing in the sand...but I've just sold it cause it up roots soooooo easily and I don't want to spend the rest of my days replanting it. I'm going to do a riccia bottom instead, that stuff is real happy in thank already and i love the look. 

Glad to give inspiration!

And before I had CF lights in an old reptile tank reflector...very trashy. giggle


----------



## FrostyNYC

I knew the HC would make you crazy 

Also, awesome that you got the T5. The tank looks way better now, and you've expanded your plant options. Plus no more center spotlight. Your cabomba looks great by the way. It makes me wonder why I havent tried it yet.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

the spot light was no fun, and you were very right on the HC. Giggle. I think to really do HC right you need to plant it when you don't have any water and let it grow just in 1/2 an inch for a few weeks or months and *then* add water! 

In the end I'm selling it for twice what I bought it for, so I can't complain.

Cabomba is great fun! Grows like a weed, although it has lost a little of it's green since I got it, we'll see how it does under these new lights.

Of course if you meant the fluffy bright green, growing like a mad man green stuff in the middle of the tank that's actually Asian Ambulia and it is awesome, although a noxious weed so I make sure to dry it out before throwing away the clippings (I do the same with the cabomba).


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I have a t5 dual strip coral life that is 26 watts on my ten gallon, but it seems like I can really only get good high light either in the front or back of the tank (when I put the strip in the middle the light is kinda medium all over).

I want high light, I have CO2 DIY.

I am thinking about adding a mini-coral life which would be an extra 18 watts of T5. I'd place it over the cabomba in the back corner and the longer one more up front.

Here it is: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS...iaqualight2x9w

Is this good idea? Terriable idea? Comments?


----------



## FrostyNYC

Ah... you were right. It was the ambulia that I was talking about. 

The coral life minis run very hot. Just keep that in mind if you have heat issues with your tank in the summer. Probably wouldnt be as bad over a 10 gallon as over the smaller tanks it was designed for.

Two lights is a good idea insofar as you can do a mid-day burst of light where you get the whole 44 watts. And you can run less light for a couple of hours before and after.

I've got the 40 watt Current USA Satellite fixture, and I find that's the perfect amount of light over my 10 gallon. There have been people successful with an 80 watt noontime burst with the double satellite fixture, with great results. Too much light for me, though.


----------



## @[email protected]

Phoenix-cry said:


> New T5 lights!! Squeeee! (that's a sound of joy). I got's them for free, brand new. I'm just lucky I guess. (See the Lighting forum if you want to read the story). Look how purdy! T5 rocks!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


wow thats a big change. hopefully now the plants will starte to grow better.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Frosty- I have decided to try changing the 'pink' daylight bulb for a 10,000k and lifting the lights up on legs to get a more even spread rather than buying a new fixture. 

Marko- thanks! I'm so pleased with the t5! Grow plants grow!


----------



## oldpunk78

i haven't spoken to anyone that doesn't like t5 lighting. i think you'll like the difference that a 10,000K bulb makes along with raising the fixture a little. i have mine about 7 inches above my tank and it is still bright.

i don't know how handy you are, but you should be able to bend the metal legs on that fixture to raise it up. it would look like _/

edit - you won't be able to straighten them back out though...


----------



## Phoenix-cry

There are no metal legs on my Coralife strip, but I did run out and buy some T5 legs. 

While I was there I bought 2 dollars of riccia (nice sized bag) and I said "If you have any more I'll take it" and the guys said, "I don't have any more riccia, but here tank this bag of pellia, it's been sitting around for a few weeks and no one has shown interest."

I don't know what it is about me that says "Give me free stuff." perhaps it's my DD rack. Whatever it is, free lights and free plants...gotta love it.

Tonight, rescape! Both the picotope and ten gallon are getting some plants exchanged around.


----------



## oldpunk78

ohp's, i thought that you had a different fixture, lol. (and i thought i was helping - i'm a dork)


----------



## Phoenix-cry

You were trying!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Phoenix-cry said:


> I don't know what it is about me that says "Give me free stuff." perhaps it's my DD rack. Whatever it is, free lights and free plants...gotta love it.


You may be on to something there :eek5:


----------



## Craigthor

Phoenix-cry said:


> I don't know what it is about me that says "Give me free stuff." perhaps it's my DD rack.


 
:icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## Phoenix-cry

giggle...sometimes I don't think I would have gotten this far in life without using my 'female wiles'.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I thought I'd share a pic. This is me and my dogs River (German Shepard mutt) and Kira (Border Collie mutt). Personally I think I look silly, like an Anime character. Sigh.


----------



## FrostyNYC

$2 for a bag of riccia? Wow, nice LFS you got there. And pelia that no one buys?!? Where is this pet store?? Haha.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here in MN people aren't as into planted tanks. This state is all about chiclids. I snapped up that riccia so fast. Giggle. And it has to be over a cup of pelia


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I just can't get a good pic of my Blue-eyes. So I snapped this shot and added a little colour in Photoshop to show their true colour. The eye GLOW blue! I love it!!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

So I quickly gave up on HC and here is the rescape with the riccia on slate. Hopefully it will all grow as well as that one clump in there that I already had started. I'm also leaving some riccia to float for fry to hide in. Murky from water change/uprooting stuff.


----------



## @[email protected]

ROFL

oh and btw, a midground would look well there (i mean the tank).


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Any suggestions on a mid?


----------



## oldpunk78

it's hard to go wrong with crypts. but, i'm a crypt junky. lol


----------



## chase127

wait thats a 10 gallon? it looks WAY bigger!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

crypts are fun!


Yup that's a ten gallon! Giggle. I've got a lot of stuff in there for a ten, and I tried putting a big ass piece of driftwood in there in hopes that it would actually make the tank look bigger. "No way somone would put that large ass piece of driftwood in a ten, must be bigger." Giggle.

I'm just loving it! The fish hide in the background stem plants when you first come into the room...and then they emerge from the jungle to see if you have food for them.

I'll take another pic tonight now that the water is clear.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here it is with the tank all clear! I'm very proud of my little rectangle of water. Giggle.


----------



## @[email protected]

yeah crypts work very well. so does HM (hemianthus micranthemoides).


----------



## fastfreddie

I can't believe I never saw this journal. I thought I'd looked at all your sig links. I searched 10g (trying to fix mine up a little) and this one popped up! 

This is a really peaceful tank (or rectangle of water as you call it  ) , and I actually really liked the painted background on p.1. My wife would love a tank like that!

Cool dogs too. Looks like you've got the Caesar Milan thing going there! 

You should take some angled pics of the tank sometime. I always like side shots better than front tank shots.


----------



## OhNo123

Woah! I didn't know t-5 lights made such a difference!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Yeah, people call me Caesar all the time. I actually do dog behaivour for a living you can check out my web site at www.k9interpreter.com giggle.

I never thought of doing some side shots, I'll do that. That's how I view it the most anyway cause I'm sitting to the right of the tank when I'm chilling in the bird room. 

The painting was fun...but I wanted to go black so that I wouldn't have the plants clashing with the blue swirls. 

I'm pleased you like my little rectangle of water!  I love to sit still and wait for the CPD to come out from the jungle once they feel it is safe. I like having fish that can and do hide cause it makes it feel more special when I get to see them!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

T5 lights ROCK!!!


----------



## Karackle

Very cool tank! :biggrin:

And really cute and beautiful dogs too!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks! I love my tank and my little doggies. Giggle.


----------



## Karackle

Heeheehee Yeah, I love my tanks and my little doggies too, I know exactly how you feel! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

This tank is looking sweet with the new lights. Your puppy dogs are so cute.....yeah! I love dogs.  Cool picture, Sargent Caesar!


----------



## demosthenes

great job with the tank! i think someone here mentioned HM (marko maybe? idk i forget), and i strongly agree. I think a nice little HM bush on the left side under and/or in front of the big DW would look really nice. If you can get your hands on some, definitely give it a try!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I'm going to try and hunt one down!


----------



## CAM6467

It's so nice to find a thread that is actually current! 

I have been an aquarium fan for the past ten years, and I have only recently become infatuated with "planted tanks". I am totally wrapped up with the idea of creating somewhat of an actual ecosystem in my own "little rectangle of water". Phoenix, amazing aquarium. I am so amazed at how you took that 10 gallon tank and made it seem so much larger. Your hardscaping, plant selection, and aquascaping are wonderful, artistic, and very precise. I am truely amazed at how fast your growth was and how simple you have made this technique seem. I am going to be starting my own thread on this site documenting my own tank's progression. You have inspired me, and I thought that you should know that your tank is the reason that I am getting into this hobby!

Thanks for all the great ideas and wonderful pictures! As soon as I start my own thread, I'll get the link onto this site. Take care, good luck with your tank, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Well...flattery will get you everywhere! 

Yes, please send me a link to your new tank!! I'll have new pics up in a little while!


----------



## CAM6467

just search for my forum title: 10 Gallon Project - Starting 2/12/2009

I'm working on getting some introductory photos up, but my project is still very new. Things won't really start getting under way for another couple of days to a week.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I didn't see it, can you send me a link?


----------



## CAM6467

Sorry. Click here.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

My new Betta albimarginata male! I have a female as well, but no shots yet.


----------



## boltp777

Phoenix-cry said:


> For a nice 'fun' tank for some one who really isn't into aquascaping I this it would work. But for a nice planted tank I felt pure black was the way to go.
> 
> I used to work for petsmart and this woman came in and bought neon mixed colour gravel, neon plastic plants, neon roman themed ornaments, and bright blue background plastic.
> 
> Arrrrgggghhhh!!!!! Puke.
> 
> Then she came back and bough six black mollies.
> 
> People are so strange.


ahah i work for petsmart now and people do that constantly its so annoying but its hard to find customers with planted tanks.


----------



## rekles75

Pheonix-cry, I havent heard from you in a while, You changed the name of your tank or gave it a name and I lost track of your journal. I think last time I saw this journal you were on page 2 so let me catch up..... your tank looks so much better with the t-5's. I also think the choice of plants in there make the tank look much bigger than a 10 gal. And lastly I think I'd better subscribe to your thread just in case you decide to post some more pics of yourself in here. You do that t-shirt justice. LOL. joking. 

Your tank looks great though.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Boltp- yeah, petsmart...living hell! Giggle.

Rekles- I changed the name a while back. Sorry about not giving warning. giggle. I'm so pleased you like the tank, I have been having so much fun with it. Once it grows in from my latest trim I'll place up another photo. 

That poor shirt...giggle.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here is the female:


----------



## CAM6467

Are you trying to breed the killifish?


----------



## sewingalot

Phoenix- I like what you've done with the place! Nice fish. The name change through me off, too. I finally had a light bulb moment and searched under your name. Hahaha. How are the new lights working for you?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Aaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!! My White Seam Betta are breeding!! The male has a big mouth full of eggs! (they are mouth brooders by the way, the male will hold the eggs in his mouth till they hatch). This is so cool!! I was noticing that my female was getting a BIG belly and this morning she's thin, and he is hiding in the plants with a mouth full of eggs (which means he won't eat for the next 10-15 days!).

Oh I so hope to have little baby white seam betta soon!!!! Momma is gaurding daddy and she's turned all striped coloured and dark. It is very cool. Here is a pic of the tank. The Cabomba died due to my CO2 tank turning sour so I am slowly replacing it with a hearty native plant. So it looks a little sparse on that side. I also have berried Crystal Red Shirmp in my picotope, if I can get my CPD to breed I'll have a real business going. giggle.


----------



## FBG

I just read through the 9 pages and I must say that it is growing nicely and looks pretty good. 

I actually liked the lower lighting because it gave everything character in the photographs. but higher light makes it so much easier to to take photographs and keep plants alive.  

Nice work so far!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Yeah, I was struggling to keep happy plants with the lower light. It look a little more natural in real life of course. Plus my old lights were a bit of fire hazard. giggle.

I'm pleased you like!!


----------



## demosthenes

wow, congratulations on the bettas! be really careful with the babies, you'll want to keep as many as you can! you might with to get a cheap 5g or something to throw the male betta in until the eggs hatch, just so the CPD's and parent-bettas dont eat any of the babies.

oh and the tanks looks sweet, keep it up


----------



## Tex Gal

Congrats on your babies! It's so exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks!

Since those eggs are in his mouth I don't want to just up root him and chuck him in a new tank, I'm fairly certain he'll swallow them. I'm going to wait till he's a few days from spitting out the fry and put him in a breeder box, then I'll probably set up a ten gallon 'grow out' tank. There should be 10 to 20 babies!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here is my Daddy with a mouth full of eggs!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Don't the male Bettas usually spit the eggs out into the bubble nest?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

This is a Betta albimarginata not a Betta splendens. It is a relatively new species (discovered in 1993). Unlike your normal betta these guys are mouthbrooders and can be kept in schools. They are way cool, I just love them.


----------



## demosthenes

a schooling betta?? thats awesome!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Yesh! They are awesome!


----------



## 1slowtsx

Wow, I'm liking the progress on your tank. I think my next tank, I'm gonna do it with some driftwood.


----------



## CAM6467

Very, very cool stuff here. I can't wait to see some pics of tiny itsy bitsy beta babies soon!!


----------



## Tex Gal

Where did you find your Whiteseam Betta? I don't even see them online to buy.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Driftwood rocks.

Itsy bitsy teeny weeny poka dotted baby betta! Giggle. Actually they'll be little black fry. I'll be moving Daddy into a breeding chamber in a few days. Although he caries the eggs in his mouth, once he spits out the fry...they are fair game!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

White seam are very hard to come by, I've seen a few on Aquabid under the scientific name. I just happened along mine at my LFS. I was like 'what is *that*?!'. Bought the pair a week later for 80$. I was just so taken by the male and how unusual he looked, but now I find the female is quite the looker as well.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here's an aquabid for a male http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettas&1236079987


----------



## Tex Gal

Yeah, I saw that thread. It's a beautiful fish. I had a regular male betta in my CPD 10g tank. He terrorized the CPDs. They hid all the time. Had to relocated him. These are just 2". They would work well if a 10g is big enough. Seems like it would be....


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ten gallons is perfect for a pair, you'd need a twenty for a school.


----------



## Tex Gal

Well, I am tempted with that link, but worried about the viability of imported fish. A friend sometimes has huge losses with imports. Maybe I can just wait for yours to grow up!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I do not blame you, I always worry about buying overseas fish myself. 

If my babies grow up big and strong I'll be offering them for 50$ a pair or 30$ for a male and 20$ for a female. 

I moved Daddy into a breeder net last night and he did not swallow the eggs (whew!). This way I can get all the fry out of the tank before the other inhabitants and the hungry Daddy eat them! 

They should hatch this weekend!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I saw little tiny fish eyeballs in the daddy Betta's mouth this morning! The fry haven't hatched, but they have developed enough to have eyes!

I'm thinking Sunday night or Monday morning for the hatch date.

I'm sooooo excited.

Momma Betta still sticks close to his little floating breeder, I love seeing a pair of fish protect one another like this.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah!!!! Eyeballs for breakfast! Phoenix, I love your creative titles. Keep up the great work. Your tank has come a long way in such a short time. I am mega jealous now.


----------



## Tex Gal

Hurrah! Glad you are having all that good news!! Hope you have many little fry from your beauties!! Keep us updated with pxs when possible. Good daddy!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Squee! Tasty eyeballs! Heehee.

I'll get pics once the babies are safely out of Daddy's throat...it makes me a little nervous to have them in there. I mean he hasn't eatten in over a week! 

I think my tank has come so far due to the T5 lights. I'm fairly certain everything would have failed by now. HUGS!


----------



## Craigthor

Most mouth brooders won't eat there young, atleast not right off. As soon as he releases them you can remove the male and feed fry food to them.

Also since he is a mouth brooder research them as you can probably strip them from his mouth the same as you can with African Cichlids.

Craig


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I've researched these guys and you don't have to strip them cause they only brood till the fry hatch and then they spit them out and no longer have anything to do with them (this is when they'll eat them).


----------



## sewingalot

You talked me into getting T5 lights. Too bad they weren't free like yours.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Hahahaha! Pleased that you got the lights! Send me a link to pics!


----------



## CL

Wow! It's been a while since I checked in, and wow. The tank looks awesome!  Congrats on the breeding


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Well today is the day! I hope! I saw the little tiny baby betta in his mouth this morning and they were trying to escape. So hopefully he'll let them free today! I really, really, really hope so cause he's getting *really* thin from not eating. 

I've got a huge cup of live blackworms ready for him when he's ready. Pics soon!!!


----------



## lookin_around

Awesome, your tank is looking great. I have never been able to breed fish. Hopefully all works well for you and you can get some healthy young fishies.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

The babies are here! The Daddy betta spit them out. They are TINY! They are smaller than the word 'tiny'! The are about the size of the word 'the'. There are about a dozen of them. I've got them in the breeder box for now, but I have a ten gallon stuffed with hornwort for them when they get a little bigger for grow out.


----------



## CAM6467

Amazing! I'm so excited about this! Are you going to start a new thread to depict their growth and development in the "ten gallon stuffed with hornwort"?!? That would be pretty awesome! It's just so awesome to breed fish and watch the little ones develop into adults. Thanks for doing such an amazing job!!!


----------



## jjungle78

Congrats! I wish I could breed fish one day.


----------



## demosthenes

congratulations! the baby looks very well, keep us informed


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I should start a new thread! Thanks everyone and guess what? This morning Daddy has ANOTHER mouthful of eggs! Three times as many eggs as last time!

This time I won't have to put him in the breeder, the ten gallon-o-hornwort is now fully cycled, so in a week I'll move him over there to have the babies. 

I'll start the thread once the new batch is born. Right now I only have six of these little ones (they were so small that some got out of the breeder and were instantly eatten) and they are hard to find in all the hornwort! I saw one today though and he's nearly twice as big as when he was hatched.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I got a new stand (a 75 gallon stand that now holds this and my grow out ten gallon). So I had to drain the tank down to near nothing, keeping the water in 5 gallon buckets so that they didn't go into 'clean water shock'. While I was at it I did a major clean out of the plants. The Riccia got so huge (halfway across the tank) that it separated from the stone it was meshed to and floated to the top. So I took it out and place it in my Dart Frog tank as a carpet (looks awesome), and just put a small bit back in.

I never really like the look fresh after a cut, looks so empty. I think I need to replace my ambulla, I let it get too leggy.


----------



## Hilde

Did you dose with ferts or have diy Co2 in this tank?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I dose with ferts and I have a DIY CO2. It normally looks more 'lush', but I had just hacked at it.


----------



## fastfreddie

Tank is looking great! Which bulbs do you have in your light fixture? I bought the same fixture for my 10g but the color is not nearly as natural as yours. I have the 67K/ colormax combo. It's ugly purplish light and it made a huge hair algae breakout in one light cycle after I switched from a 36w CF bulb. 

Would love to know what bulbs you are using if you get a sec. Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

These are T5 lights.

I'm pleased you like! I'll update now that it has grown in from it's major chop!!!


----------



## fastfreddie

Phoenix-cry said:


> These are T5 lights.
> 
> I'm pleased you like! I'll update now that it has grown in from it's major chop!!!


lol... I got the T5 part. I have the same fixture. Just wondering what kelvin bulbs you were using. Are they the bulbs that came with the fixture or did you swap them out? Yours appears to have a much more natural tint than mine.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ooops...sorry, I wasn't thinking straight. They are 56 or 58 K, I forget, but nothing special, no colourmax or anything like that.


----------



## Rich976USAF

Nice tank, I just read your forum and I really liked the progression of the tank. Good pic of you in camo, reminds me of my time served. There was a small stick with some moss on it, looked like a tree, I might try that. Hows your masters comming. My sister is a pediatric OT and in an RN. Medicine runs in our family. Update your pics so we can see it after it grows back in after you hacked it. Do you turn off your CO2 at night.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks!! Hugs. The moss stick was a lot of fun, although I've since removed it. I'm one year away from having my master's complete. Since I have a DIY CO2 I don't turn it off at night, I just let it bubble away. 

I do need to update...of course now it needs to be hacked again!


----------



## boltp777

what substrate are u using for this tank btw?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

This is white sand with a layer of Natural Plant Gold (made in MN).


----------



## Phoenix-cry

My tank became so overgrown that it was just a chunk of pure plant matter. So today I gave her another good trim. I found two baby betta albi hiding in the brush! They did very well on their own and almost got as big as the ones in the grow out tank.


----------



## fastfreddie

Such a clean tank! I swear your plants look fake, but I know better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Thanks! I think the Ammno Shrimp, with the CO2, and the Excel help keep the algae at bay. giggle.


----------



## boltp777

the tank is looking awesome i was wondering where exactly i could buy this natural plant gold do they have some type of website?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Natural Gold is made here in MN by a small LFS, you can get it from their web site. It's great stuff!!! 

http://www.shatteredmoon.org/wetworld/home.php?id=fertilizer


----------



## kameia

Your scale is perfect, it really does make 10g seem like much more. I hope my plants grow in half as well as yours!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ack!!! WTF?

So yesterday was my monthly 10% water change day. I syphoned up the sand and noticed a little more icky black stuff than normal, but nothing alarming. Everyone was happy and swiming around. After the water change (and yes, I remembered my Stress Coat, I put in about six times as much as I need) the fish looked more stressed than usual.  I chalked it up to the fact that I had discovered another baby betta and I kinda spent a little too much time chasing him around the weeds.

So I turned off the lights for the day and let everyone rest.

This morning the tank is a murky white, it REEKS, half the shirmp are dead and everyone is skimming the surface.

The ammonia has spiked so high it is embarassing. 

My prize betta Albi male is in this tank getting a rest from the female, he's white as a sheet. I pulled him out and dripped him to the grow out tank. Once in the grow out he darkened again, but his gills are cherry red and he's breathing hard. 

I've just done another 10% in desperation and the fish are settling down.

The question is: what would cause this sudden break down in a very well established, full planted tank? I checked the DIY CO2 and there has been no back up, its running just fine.

I've known tanks to crash like this when the owner hasn't cleaned in ages and then suddenly does a 75% water change, but I only did 10% and I do it on a monthly baisis.

Any thoughts?


----------



## finfan

sorry about your loss, but 10% water change a month seems low, but that is what you have been doing for a while w/o any problem and you had all kinds of success with fish spawning, so i don't know, did you maybe stir up the substrate? that still would not necessarily explain a huge ammonia spike, so i'm no help, hope you figure it out


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ten percent a month has always worked for me in the past and everyone has been doing the spawning thing. When I syhpon the sand I just 'hover' over it. Very odd.


----------



## finfan

any update? has it stabilized?


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Yesh! This morning all is fine and in the end I only lost two shrimp. HUG


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

finfan said:


> sorry about your loss, but 10% water change a month seems low


Weekly water changes are recommended.

But at least everything's ok now


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Weekly? Not happening. Giggle. I've always worked on a less is more and it has worked for me for years. I think this crash was a case of too many blackworms that didn't get eaten.


----------



## sewingalot

Your tank is absolutely stunning. No wonder I could never find the plant gold. You should sell some of it on the S&S with a picture of your tank. It is very well scaped and such health plants!

By the way, the stress coat could have caused the crash. Have you seen the ingredients?

5%-30% aloe vera gel by volume,up to 7.5g/l carboxymethyl celluse,about 1.3 to 25g/l polyvinylprrolidone,about 12.5 to about 60g/l sodium thiosulfate.up to 2g/l elthylenediainetetraacetic acid,about 0.3 to about 1g/l tris(htdroxymethhyl)aminomethane,and about 1.3 to about 4g/l diazolidinyl *urea*.

In regular doses it is fine, it is when you overdose you can actually cause an ammonia spike. I killed off a whole tank this way last summer.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Hmmm...I've dosed Stress Coat this way for years...but normally in much larger tanks so the ratio wouldn't be so drastic. Hmmm... I'll keep that in mind next time! Urea, eh? That's no good! 

Geeze, makes me worry about the fact that at petsmart we used to put two pumps of the stuff into the little tiny plastic bag with the fish for their ride home! Here guys...have a massive dose of urea. 

Urk! I just looked up diazolidinyl urea on wikipedia, here's what it had to say: " Diazolidinyl urea is an antimicrobial preservative used in cosmetics. It is chemically related to imidazolidinyl urea which is used in the same way. Diazolidinyl urea acts as a formaldehyde releaser."

Hmmmm...suddenly I'm seeing Stress Coat in a whole new light. I've been told for soooooo long that it is harmless in just about any dose. But now I think I'm going to have to use this stuff more carefully.

You may just have found my mystery reactant.


----------



## sewingalot

I was a big user of Stress Coat myself. Here are a couple of links on the subject I actually bookmarked back in October if you are interested: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm and http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...dd-stress-coat-prime-together.html#post700686


----------



## finfan

never used stresscoat, but good to know, phoenix... imo its best to stick with what works for each of us, i've done things that are not "conventional" for tanks and it works just fine for me, so there is no need to work on something that is not broken


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Well, there is the 'if it ain't broke don't fix it'...but looks like something was broken this time. giggle.


----------



## SJInverts

Phoenix-cry said:


> Ack!!! WTF?
> 
> So yesterday was my monthly 10% water change day. I syphoned up the sand and noticed a little more icky black stuff than normal, but nothing alarming. Everyone was happy and swiming around. After the water change (and yes, I remembered my Stress Coat, I put in about six times as much as I need) the fish looked more stressed than usual. I chalked it up to the fact that I had discovered another baby betta and I kinda spent a little too much time chasing him around the weeds.
> 
> So I turned off the lights for the day and let everyone rest.
> 
> This morning the tank is a murky white, it REEKS, half the shirmp are dead and everyone is skimming the surface.
> 
> The ammonia has spiked so high it is embarassing.
> 
> My prize betta Albi male is in this tank getting a rest from the female, he's white as a sheet. I pulled him out and dripped him to the grow out tank. Once in the grow out he darkened again, but his gills are cherry red and he's breathing hard.
> 
> I've just done another 10% in desperation and the fish are settling down.
> 
> The question is: what would cause this sudden break down in a very well established, full planted tank? I checked the DIY CO2 and there has been no back up, its running just fine.
> 
> I've known tanks to crash like this when the owner hasn't cleaned in ages and then suddenly does a 75% water change, but I only did 10% and I do it on a monthly baisis.
> 
> Any thoughts?


It sounds like your sand substrate which compacts very easily compared to other substrates became anaerobic (lacking oxygen). The anaerobic bacteria which grow under these conditions will release toxins into the water such as hydrogen sulfide, which is toxic to plants and fish.

Since your sand substrate is so light in color you would be able to tell when the sand was becoming anaerobic because it would start to turn black. When someone is using sand as a substrate, it MUST be stirred gently on a weekly basis to avoid toxic areas occurring.

If the sand becomes anaerobic, pockets of hydrogen sulfide gas will form and when those pockets of gas are disturbed it will be released into the water column, killing and/or greatly harming the inhabitants.

BTW: Your tank is AWESOME!!!! :icon_cool


----------



## Hilde

I see you have pearl danio in there. At 1 site read that they need a 20gallon tank. How are they doing in the 10 gallon? How many do you have?


----------



## kurosuto

hmm the anaerobic bacteria seem to make sense. Why not get some MTS?

i think its hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## A Hill

Any updates?


----------

